# Faux Deer Scarf



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

From Sincerely Louse


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

that's so cute, thanks for link


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much, he is cute!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

cute, thanks!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you :thumbup:


----------



## goodweh (Dec 4, 2011)

Do you know where I can find a pattern for this scarf with a bird at the one end instead of a deer? ty


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

So cute, thanks so much.


----------



## tinkercat (Oct 21, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love it! Thanks


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you, will be fun to make.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Thanks. It's a very cute pattern.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

What a cute pattern. Alas, my GD will not wear scarves! I am saving, though. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Kittyjean (Sep 7, 2013)

This is a really cute pattern! Thank you for share this. Do you have the link for this site? I was wondering if she had a male lion like this. Or maybe a lion pattern I could adapt to this.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Adorable, thanks for the link!


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I have a great great nephew who would just love this scarf.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

my pastor is a deer hunter....think i will make this for him, just for fun!!! he is only 33 years old so i think he will get a kick out of it....
Blessings


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

thank you


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the download! On my to-do list.


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

There is a Fox stole here for free

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fauxthropologie-fox-stole


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

Go to sincerelylouise.blogspot.com and you will find a box on the righthand side of the page stating that one can get this pattern for free for the next few days. You will also see all of her very cute "taxidermy" patterns and books.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh, and I first saw this pattern this morning in an email from LovesKnitting which also shows the free pattern. It suggested putting a red felt nose on it as Rudolph for Christmas.


----------



## Deb's Keepn Bzy (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for this link. It made me laugh and is on the gift list for my deer-hunting sister.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

so cute!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

That is so-o-o cute. Thanks for the pattern. I'm going to make one to go into the mystery gifts box the grandkids pick gifts from. I know they are into animal hats and things so this should be a popular item.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Loveknitting.com. Morehouse farms has many animal scarf and hat patterns, but they are not free.


goodweh said:


> Do you know where I can find a pattern for this scarf with a bird at the one end instead of a deer? ty


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Very cute - thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Cute pattern. Thanks for the link. Have downloaded the pattern.


----------



## Roadangel (Oct 30, 2014)

I just bought the Simply Louise Faux FOX Scarf ... this is a wonderful addition. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------

